# betta floating at top of tank!! HELP :(



## _K8_ (Jul 27, 2008)

My betta Wall-e has been floating at the top of his tank for the last couple of days. He is not floating on his side, or his back, he is floating in normal position staring at the corner where we feed him. He has already been fed, and seems to be staying near the top of his tank. He will swim down to the bottom of the tank, swim around, then go right back to the top and swim along the surface of the water, and stop and just float staring at the corner.

What is wrong with Wall-e?! I bought him about 2 months ago. I have water sitting on the counter treated already just waiting for it to be room temperature, and I'm doing a 100% water change tomorrow. I read that it might be Swimmers Bladder (?) and to give them clean water, and fast him for 3 days. Should I fast him for a few days? Do you think that's what he has?

I don't want Wall-e to die!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

under normal circumstances dont do 100% water changes it stresses the fish out just do 50%.
what size tank? what is the temperature, and what do you feed him?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

do you have a heater? bettas need a constant 78 degree enviorment or else it will weaken them (make them less active) and make them prone to illnesses 

does he look bloated at all?


----------



## _K8_ (Jul 27, 2008)

We are feeding him flakes, a small pinch a day. I'm not sure of the actual size of the tank...roughly 5 gallons? The fish tank does not have a heater, but it remains at 24-26 celsius (we've been checking every day) 

No he is not bloated at all. Just swims around and stops at the surface and just floats. Today he's been just floating at the bottom as well.


----------

